# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Which model of the 10 /22 ?

## viper

So after two blistering nights spotlighting my thump is looking raw and sore from constantly reloading a 5 round mag in my JW15. Also being a leftie I am getting sick of reaching around the spotlight and cranking the bolt.
I am thinking seriously about going down the Ruger 10 / 22 track .
I had a mate who had one and it was a total piece of shit and it;s put me off them for over 30 yrs.

I know they all share the same action but stocks and barrels vary, is there a certain model that seems to perform accuracy wise better than other versions.
The basic barrel band type never floated my boat but they maybe ok.

Feel free to jump in and let me know your thoughts.

And yes the Marlin 795 is also on the list and any other suggestions on Make and models will be taken on board.

----------


## gonetropo

i have 2, a stainless with a hogue stock and an older blued one with a drag stock. both shoot very good with cci ammo but they dont like powerpoint or the (horrid, filthy) remington ammo

----------


## piwakawaka

Father in law has a 50th anniversary blue/wood one without the barrel band that's a real shooter

----------


## gonetropo

just remember to get a trigger job on it, 10/22 factory triggers are awful.

----------


## quentin

Remember which side the spent casings get ejected from. Not really an issue for a righty.

I flicked off my 10/22 after spending way too much on trying to get it to shoot well. 2" groups at 50 was as good as it could do without dropping serious cash on a better barrel (note - the Guncity carbon tension barrels were worse than the factory sporter barrel). Had the trigger changed to a VQ one which made a massive difference over stock.

Got myself a CZ455 and was punching 1/2" groups at 50m from day 1. Would never look at a 10/22 again unless it was a Kidd one, which to be honest has no ruger parts in it.
Reaching over to cycle the bolt might be a pain, but at least you will be able to hit what you are aiming at.

----------


## Max Headroom

> So after two blistering nights spotlighting my thump is looking raw and sore from constantly reloading a 5 round mag in my JW15. Also being a leftie I am getting sick of reaching around the spotlight and cranking the bolt.
> I am thinking seriously about going down the Ruger 10 / 22 track .
> I had a mate who had one and it was a total piece of shit and it;s put me off them for over 30 yrs.
> 
> I know they all share the same action but stocks and barrels vary, is there a certain model that seems to perform accuracy wise better than other versions.
> The basic barrel band type never floated my boat but they maybe ok.
> 
> Feel free to jump in and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> And yes the Marlin 795 is also on the list and any other suggestions on Make and models will be taken on board.


I have a marlin 795. It seems to run without problems. The trigger was a bit heavy to begin with, but lightened up after some use.

----------


## Marty Henry

Ive had 2, still got one it shoots 1 inch at 50 m with winchester pp. In an ati stock with barrel mounted pencil spotlight its a good night time wabbit wifle. However I prefer my unique as a semi during the day, or  the sportco 62 that ive got 2 10 round mags for. Having had trigger work the ruger is still pretty agriciltural same as the unique to be honest but it suits me ok, and the amount of aftermarket bits for these things is truly eye watering along with their price

----------


## viper

I prefer my Unique as well but the work load  / volume down here is too high. The Unique is to rare and valuable to get knocked around and it deserves better.
I just need a work horse.

----------


## northdude

Marlins have a good rep had a 10/22 it wasnt very accurate had a reminton 597 it was a pain to get running properly but way more accurate than the ruger then had a stirling it was accurate as fuk with whatever ammo you fed it one i should of kept now got one of those bullpup walthers im a lefty so you can swap parts over to make it left handed and made a stiffer trigger bar for it and that thing although a bit funny looking is a tack driver

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## Square22

I've had two of them, stock standard blued wooded one which was a great little shooter.

Now I have a stainless 50th Anniversary model. One of those Burris 3-9  Droptine scopes, hardy can and a Timney trigger I got off here second hand. Great little package. 

Accurate little rifle and you don't have to worry as much about the elements with it being stainless. I have thought about getting one of the AR model .22's but for me the 10/22 is accurate, reliable and there are loads of parts options so no need to change.

I find CCI ammo works best. Maybe the Ruger 10/22 are like the Mini 14 etc - used to be inaccurate 30 years ago, now not so much.

----------


## North guy

It started life as a 50th anniversary 10/22

----------


## csmiffy

I bought my one years ago on the advice from a couple of people who shot them heaps in the late 70's- 80's.. The 10 shot mag is as reliable as (usually), and I have found it as accurate as reports would've indicated back then. As good as anything else for the money although it sounds like quality has dropped of markedly. I'd never sell it unless it shit out somehow. Maybe that hints at an older one?
Back in those days the parts weren't available but after getting the hint from Richard Wilhelm after talking about how they could wreck scopes, I took out the hard recoil pin and turned up my own nylon buffer. That was a PITA. Buy them cheap as chips now.
I may have played with the recoil spring to get it to cycle subs, but I could be getting that confused with my uncles 22 (not a ruger).

----------


## gonetropo

2.5 turns off the recoil spring is about right for good cycling of subs, fit a polymer pin and do away with the factory dovetail base and fit a weaver type

----------


## csmiffy

> 2.5 turns off the recoil spring is about right for good cycling of subs, fit a polymer pin and do away with the factory dovetail base and fit a weaver type


One better-control rings and base. Good deal at the time with my scope-never moved a millimetre and look good even with the skinny barrel and shit cheap ass stock lol

----------


## Tommy

Trick question, GET A MARLIN!

----------


## planenutz

> i have 2, a stainless with a hogue stock and an older blued one with a drag stock. both shoot very good with cci ammo but they dont like powerpoint or the (horrid, filthy) remington ammo


+1

The Hogue stock version is nicer to fondle than the old plastic stocks. 

 @viper - Did you want to borrow mine for a few days and have a play?

----------


## csmiffy

> i have 2, a stainless with a hogue stock and an older blued one with a drag stock. both shoot very good with cci ammo but they dont like powerpoint or the (horrid, filthy) remington ammo


Mine shot well with Winchester powerpoints (red packet), PMC zapper which shot to exactly same point of aim as the PP's and seemed to do just as well and Winchester/hushpower subs.
Always shot everything I fed it but these always worked well.

----------


## viper

> +1
> 
> The Hogue stock version is nicer to fondle than the old plastic stocks. 
> 
>  @viper - Did you want to borrow mine for a few days and have a play?


 @planenutz , mate that's a very kind offer but one of the farmers whose place I shoot has a 10 / 22 which I am sure he would let me try.
Should catch up for a coffee some time, always good to meet other forum members. Thanks again for the offer.

----------


## planenutz

A pleasure. 

We have two, one I have set up for close range CCI subs while my wife's is set up for CCI super. Both are suppressed and I've done work to the triggers and bolts to make them nicer to shoot. I prefer the Hogue simply because the stock is nicer to hold. Aside from that it makes no difference which I use. They're accurate enough for what I'm doing with them and best of all, they're 99.99% reliable. I have so few jambs... maybe one or two per brick?

If you reconsider let me know. Ha... might mean I have to come over for a shot!   :Have A Nice Day: 

Keen to catch up for a brew sometime. Good plan.

----------


## ZQLewis

CZ 512

----------


## Dermastor

I have the 50th anniversary one with a Hogue stock and a Hardy Can. Sub 1" at 100m. They are very ammo sensitive I have tried everything  and found the CCI solid subs work best. Not ideal for rabbits but every rifle is unique. Yup trigger is horrible but you do get used to it. I can't justify putting a better trigger on it.

----------


## viper

> Trick question, GET A MARLIN!


Hard to take advice from a man who looks like an apprentice to Hannibal Lector , one more victim Tommy and you will have enough skin to cover your whole face :Psmiley:

----------


## viper

> CZ 512


Yeah they are nice but not a work horse that I need.

----------


## Steve123

Try a Toz semi, if your giving it hard use there a piece of piss to strip down and clean

----------


## planenutz

Clean? Clean?!?!? I clean my 10/22's about once every 1,000 rounds. Any more than that is a waste of time.

----------


## gonetropo

> Clean? Clean?!?!? I clean my 10/22's about once every 1,000 rounds. Any more than that is a waste of time.


unless you use remington ammo. its filthy !
cci etc and you are fine

----------


## planenutz

Yes, I use CCI. 

In fact I've got a bunch of other stuff here I could do with getting rid of... if anyone local wants some odds n' sods. There's some Federal, might be some Winchester, maybe some Cobra... probably most of it is supersonic.

----------


## Bos

Buy the oldest one you can.....seriously!!
The models through the 70's and 80's gave few problems and I would have put thousands of rounds through them. Mate of mine has had two in recent years  and both were shitters. Dont own one now so don't know why, but there it is.

----------


## The bomb

I have a Marlin 795 and a model 60, both accurate and reliable,had a 10/22 years ago and it was reliable but not nearly as accurate,both my marlins are sob Moa @50m,one prefers the CCI subsonic  ammo the other the 42g Winchester subs,ammo makes a big difference to 22s in my opinion,find one your gun likes and stock up is my advice.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I shoot plenty of rabbits with my 10/22 but at quite close range so I wonder if you are better off with your more heavy hitters. I know the ammo is more expensive but if $ for ammo doesn't worry you then don't go for the .22 as you will find it a bit under powered and you can't get them at a very long range. Over where you shoot in Central Otago I would have thought you would want to shoot across those gullies and the .22 just hasn't got the legs although ok for close rapid shots. Anyway my 10/22 seems to like the 42gr Winchester subsonics. Good luck with your purchase @viper

----------


## viper

@7mm Rem Mag thanks for your thoughts. Over here in Central isn't all big gully,s . There is some very tight shooting among lupin's , matagouri and brair . It's more of a case of right tool for the right job.
Yes ammo price bothers me, I can chew a 500 round brick in two weeks without trying , it get's very bloody expensive.
Hence a .22 is the go to gun for me when I can . The 17HMR and .222 are used on specific areas where I am over the effective range of the 22.

We are Wednesday today and I have done two spotlight sessions ( Monday / Tuesday ) and am just under 100 rabbits, One farmer brought me $200 worth of .22 and 17HMR ammo two weeks ago, it's nearly all gone .
The reality is shooting costs and high volume shooting costs a lot even with small calibre rifles.

----------


## timattalon

> Clean? Clean?!?!? I clean my 10/22's about once every 1,000 rounds. Any more than that is a waste of time.


Yes they are easy to strip and clean. Most dont bother cleaning them, but thats your choice. You can strip the action out and clean it like a bolt action without removing the action from the stock. We sell the Toz semi autos. 

I like the ruger design, but over the years the quality has not been kept consistant, There have been good ones, (most of the earlier ones) then production standards slipped around the early 90s as they tried to do things cheaper. Since then I believe they have lifted their game again, but I admit I have not really have a lot to do with them for a while.

----------


## mudgripz

Are you sure you want a 10/22 Viper?  Good little carbine design but you will have to deal with the accuracy limitation, and sooner or later everyone starts to want accuracy.  

Have had 5-6 10/22s (old and new) and have bench tested others. Result is clear - its the least accurate model stock of any standard barrel make/model of rimfire I've owned/tested - and that's over 100. The older ones were more likely to produce a better shooter as Ruger outsourced their barrels for a time (so my gunsmith mate - also a rimfire hobbyist tells me) - and you got occasional examples with Shilen barrels etc. But from my off the bench records the best 10/22 recorded 1.04" for a set of 4 x five shot groups at 50m. Most were round 1.5", and that's bad. Occasional good groups mean nothing. Principal causes of inaccuracy we found were loose barrel connection, sloppy chambers, and bad rifling. In slug test 22 projectiles were pushed down barrel - they were tight then almost dropped out of barrel due to inconsistent rifling.  Path to improvement is trigger work then new barrel and Kidd/Volquartsen parts etc - prepare to spend alot.

The little Marlins are also a basic entry level semiauto - but the difference is accuracy. Of maybe 15 marlins I've owned the wee 60s and 795/995 etc were all very sharp shooters. To my huge surprise the two most accurate (standard barrel sporter) shooters off the bench at 50m are model 60 Marlins. One in my closet averaged 0.29" for four consecutive 5 shot groups at 50m, and the other averaged 0.39". That's extremely accurate - and the fruit of this is field accuracy. They will bowl bunnies consistently and accurately to 100m, whereas 10/22 accuracy is more for 60m shooting. We sold all the rugers and went to ther Marlins - solely for field performance.

In one 22 semiauto comparison write-up I did few years back I had a new Toz 99 semi and a new Model 60 given to me by marketers for test, and compared them to a Ruger 10/22 and a model 795 Marlin. Thorough test with up to 15 types of ammo first to determine what they shot best with, then tested side by side at 50m. Results very clear. Toz 99 least accurate, Ruger second worst (and this was the best Ruger I've tested) - and the two marlins well ahead in class of their own. I remember it was a relief coming back to the little 795 after shooting the other two. 795 was sub half inch at best and averaged round 0.6" for group sets at 50. Much greater consistency and accuracy. My own model 60 then shot 0.29" average at 50m - almost match rifle class. Oddly enough the marlins were also the most reliable over the ammo tests - though they generally prefer all things CCI.

So the question mate is what do you really want?  If its out to 100m accuracy then don't get a stock Ruger. You can spend more for a heavy barrel T10/22, or buy something someone else has modified up as we did. But for alot less dollars (a Mcarbo trigger kit for about $50) a mint Marlin 60 or model 7000, or 795 will give you much greater shooting consistency. Keep them clean, run them near dry and with right ammos and they are little precision shooters to 100m.

The euros can be nice but if used heavily you will soon run into the issue of parts supply - bits are often very costly if available at all. Of the available stock semiautos I'd suggest Marlins. Basic little entry level 22s but with very good barrels. There was a model 60DLX with a good Jap Vixen scope on it recently on trademe for $500 - crazy price. That model was the nicest semi sporter I've come across and very accurate. Might poss still be available. That's the kind of setup I'd be suggesting.

----------


## HUNTY

I still have this for sale if interested.

 Semi auto Marlin 795
comes with a BackCountry 4x32 Scope
Threaded for Suppressor
2 x 10 shot magazines
only fired about 200 rounds (yep, 4 boxes)

$350 for rifle package, + freight
DPT suppressor can go with it for extra $70




hunty
6.5x55AI

----------


## Tentman

The Marlins are great, no doubt about it as long as you don't mind a mag hanging down (as opposed to a "fat grip" with Ruger's wider mag).

For volume shooting I don't think you can beat a 10/22, and since you're a lefty, one of these on it would be a great addition . . . . https://www.tandemkross.com/Advantag...022_p_216.html

Cheers

----------


## viper

> Are you sure you want a 10/22 Viper?  Good little carbine design but you will have to deal with the accuracy limitation, and sooner or later everyone starts to want accuracy.  
> 
> Have had 5-6 10/22s (old and new) and have bench tested others. Result is clear - its the least accurate model stock of any standard barrel make/model of rimfire I've owned/tested - and that's over 100. The older ones were more likely to produce a better shooter as Ruger outsourced their barrels for a time (so my gunsmith mate - also a rimfire hobbyist tells me) - and you got occasional examples with Shilen barrels etc. But from my off the bench records the best 10/22 recorded 1.04" for a set of 4 x five shot groups at 50m. Most were round 1.5", and that's bad. Occasional good groups mean nothing. Principal causes of inaccuracy we found were loose barrel connection, sloppy chambers, and bad rifling. In slug test 22 projectiles were pushed down barrel - they were tight then almost dropped out of barrel due to inconsistent rifling.  Path to improvement is trigger work then new barrel and Kidd/Volquartsen parts etc - prepare to spend alot.
> 
> The little Marlins are also a basic entry level semiauto - but the difference is accuracy. Of maybe 15 marlins I've owned the wee 60s and 795/995 etc were all very sharp shooters. To my huge surprise the two most accurate (standard barrel sporter) shooters off the bench at 50m are model 60 Marlins. One in my closet averaged 0.29" for four consecutive 5 shot groups at 50m, and the other averaged 0.39". That's extremely accurate - and the fruit of this is field accuracy. They will bowl bunnies consistently and accurately to 100m, whereas 10/22 accuracy is more for 60m shooting. We sold all the rugers and went to ther Marlins - solely for field performance.
> 
> In one 22 semiauto comparison write-up I did few years back I had a new Toz 99 semi and a new Model 60 given to me by marketers for test, and compared them to a Ruger 10/22 and a model 795 Marlin. Thorough test with up to 15 types of ammo first to determine what they shot best with, then tested side by side at 50m. Results very clear. Toz 99 least accurate, Ruger second worst (and this was the best Ruger I've tested) - and the two marlins well ahead in class of their own. I remember it was a relief coming back to the little 795 after shooting the other two. 795 was sub half inch at best and averaged round 0.6" for group sets at 50. Much greater consistency and accuracy. My own model 60 then shot 0.29" average at 50m - almost match rifle class. Oddly enough the marlins were also the most reliable over the ammo tests - though they generally prefer all things CCI.
> 
> So the question mate is what do you really want?  If its out to 100m accuracy then don't get a stock Ruger. You can spend more for a heavy barrel T10/22, or buy something someone else has modified up as we did. But for alot less dollars (a Mcarbo trigger kit for about $50) a mint Marlin 60 or model 7000, or 795 will give you much greater shooting consistency. Keep them clean, run them near dry and with right ammos and they are little precision shooters to 100m.
> ...


 @mudgripz
hey mate, I was wondering when you would pop up. No discussion would be complete on Rimfires without the "guru" having some input.
As always your thoughts, observations and opinions make for interesting reading.

There's no doubt the Marlins seem inherently more accurate out of the box.
However I do high volume shooting and a gunsmith has raised the point that the Marlin triggers can give problems with a lot of use and barrels can become loose.
He can also tweak the Ruger for me to attain better accuracy. At least 1 inch at 50 mtrs so it should in theory still get out on a rabbit at 100 ok.

Must admitt it's becoming a tough decision . I could go heavy barrel 10 /22 but do I want to be lugging the extra weight around.

Thanks again for the input.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Just one other thing to think about is with an inaccurate .22 and the lack of power sometimes you can average 3 shots to 1 rabbit so your .222 or 17 HMR could work out to be no more expensive to run and also if you are used to using those calibre then you will be so disappointed with the power of the .22

----------


## viper

> Just one other thing to think about is with an inaccurate .22 and the lack of power sometimes you can average 3 shots to 1 rabbit so your .222 or 17 HMR could work out to be no more expensive to run and also if you are used to using those calibre then you will be so disappointed with the power of the .22


With nearly 5000 rabbits shot in just over two years I think I know more about the abilities and killing power of a .22 than most shooters.
If you take three shots to kill a Rabbit I suggest you may not be in the right game :Sad:

----------


## csmiffy

> The Marlins are great, no doubt about it as long as you don't mind a mag hanging down (as opposed to a "fat grip" with Ruger's wider mag).
> 
> For volume shooting I don't think you can beat a 10/22, and since you're a lefty, one of these on it would be a great addition . . . . https://www.tandemkross.com/Advantag...022_p_216.html
> 
> Cheers


 @Tentman that's getting tricky @timattalon do the Russians do a decent 22 magnum? maybe import one of the biathlon types?

----------


## mudgripz

7mm's point is a good one. If you're going to use a 22 for volume shooting including 100m stuff, then its gotta be an accurate rifle. Most rugers aren't which is why we dropped them. The exception was the little Ruger model 96 lever action 22 - alot more accurate (my 13 yr old could put 10 shots in a one inch black dot) and no real weaknesses. A little sleeper - absolute gem of a 22.

We used the wee marlins heavily for several years (over 1000 bunnies a night at times) and never had trigger wear issues or barrel loosening. What I valued was their sharpshooting accuracy - hate missing!! Any rimfire I keep has to pop sub half inch repeatably at 50m. Its about one shot kills, not filling the air with lead as some tend to.

Yes we tried a 10/22 with heavy Green Mountain barrel and lots of Volquartsen parts - was a fine shooter but only bit of ruger left from memory was trigger blade. Young fella liked it but also sold it on - found it a bit front heavy and weighty to carry round hills. If you've got a gunsmith (Gundoc?) who's had experience accurizing Rugers without replacing most of the rifle then it could be a plan. Yes the Ruger flush mag is useful though frankly I never noticed mag issues with the M75 or tubed M60. Tube mag 60 less convenient if you need to use suppressor.

----------


## gadgetman

> 7mm's point is a good one. If you're going to use a 22 for volume shooting including 100m stuff, then its gotta be an accurate rifle. Most rugers aren't which is why we dropped them. The exception was the little Ruger model 96 lever action 22 - alot more accurate (my 13 yr old could put 10 shots in a one inch black dot) and no real weaknesses. A little sleeper - absolute gem of a 22.
> 
> We used the wee marlins heavily for several years (over 1000 bunnies a night at times) and never had trigger wear issues or barrel loosening. What I valued was their sharpshooting accuracy - hate missing!! Any rimfire I keep has to pop sub half inch repeatably at 50m. Its about one shot kills, not filling the air with lead as some tend to.
> 
> Yes we tried a 10/22 with heavy Green Mountain barrel and lots of Volquartsen parts - was a fine shooter but only bit of ruger left from memory was trigger blade. Young fella liked it but also sold it on - found it a bit front heavy and weighty to carry round hills. If you've got a gunsmith (Gundoc?) who's had experience accurizing Rugers without replacing most of the rifle then it could be a plan. Yes the Ruger flush mag is useful though frankly I never noticed mag issues with the M75 or tubed M60. Tube mag 60 less convenient if you need to use suppressor.


He, he. Mate with the 10/22 in our crew was a frustrated with his semi shooting from the truck. By the time he got within his accuracy range everything had been cleaned up with the JW15's and Marlins. If we did let him have a go there were so many misses.

----------


## Mathias

A late mate of mine did rabbits on a very large high country Marlborough station for 5 years and accounted for approx 50000 during those years. He used a 10/22 mostly and his back up was a Krico semi and a Marlin 22mag for longer stuff. To him it was a tool that was reliable enough for the task.

----------


## Mooseman

I still own a older model 10/22 which must be 30 + years old, shoots well but certainly no tack driver but more than adequate for rabbits out to 80 yards +. I have shot a lot of pests while night shooting over the 31 years doing pest control and never ever felt I needed a better rifle. I did use Marlins, Browning, Norinco, Krico's, during those years as well but always had a 10/22 which was my preferred rifle. For your type of shooting a 10/22 that can do around an inch at 50 yards will be fine. Cleaning is easy, I cleaned mine about every 5000 rounds which was reasonably often, especially when I shot 500 rounds a night ( the thumb gets a bit sore loading the rotory mag when using those volumes) Function was fine using sub sonic and most the time it was the 40 gr Winchester that we used as it killed well and shot pretty good and was quite clean burning. Good luck Viper sounds like you are up to your neck in rabbits down there, the virus has left you a few.

----------


## csmiffy

@Mooseman, you pretty much echoed two guys who told me about the rugers from their shooting in the 70's-80's.
One guy shot goats (amongst other things)with subsonics and a silencer when he was culling/pest board work-2 shots to the neck and go to the next, the other dude shot a power of rabbits when he was in Kaikoura. It was the reliability especially the rotary mag and acceptable accuracy that were the main factors.
Sounds like nowadays this isn't the case without spending coin

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> With nearly 5000 rabbits shot in just over two years I think I know more about the abilities and killing power of a .22 than most shooters.
> If you take three shots to kill a Rabbit I suggest you may not be in the right game


5000 in 2 years? just a boy then! as far as 3 shots for one rabbit I was more thinking of your capabilities than mine since you are used to shooting longer rangers with .222 and 17HMR's etc you may be tempted to take longer shots than you should with the .22 and find it under powered. Anyway good luck with your endeavours mate.

----------


## Hutch

There's a guy selling 3 old 10/22s on TM at the moment. They look to be in good knick but he wants plenty for them.

----------


## viper

> 5000 in 2 years? just a boy then! as far as 3 shots for one rabbit I was more thinking of your capabilities than mine since you are used to shooting longer rangers with .222 and 17HMR's etc you may be tempted to take longer shots than you should with the .22 and find it under powered. Anyway good luck with your endeavours mate.


Ahhh that's strange because when you mentioned three shots to kill a rabbit I thought you were talking about your capabilities or lack of. 
Thanks for the input though it's being.........

----------


## BRADS

> So after two blistering nights spotlighting my thump is looking raw and sore from constantly reloading a 5 round mag in my JW15. Also being a leftie I am getting sick of reaching around the spotlight and cranking the bolt.
> I am thinking seriously about going down the Ruger 10 / 22 track .
> I had a mate who had one and it was a total piece of shit and it;s put me off them for over 30 yrs.
> 
> I know they all share the same action but stocks and barrels vary, is there a certain model that seems to perform accuracy wise better than other versions.
> The basic barrel band type never floated my boat but they maybe ok.
> 
> Feel free to jump in and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> And yes the Marlin 795 is also on the list and any other suggestions on Make and models will be taken on board.


While I dont shoot nearly the number of rounds to some of these guys do mine is a work gun, its shoots most things but unlike R93 I dont use it on deer.
I rate my 10/22 maybe 7 years old has a can and a vx1 lives in the side buy side almost every day has never been cleaned has never jammed or had any other issues and the only time I miss something it's my fault, at 50 meters it dumps the mag into one big ragged hole. Would I buy another yes.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

i still love both of my 10/22's. both do one shot kills at 70m and group well at 100. unfortunately i had to sell my "ultimate ruger" built bu gundoc many years ago. that thing was a tack driver that made some target shooters jealous

----------


## viper

@BRADS and @gonetropo, thanks guys that is the kind of constructive feedback I am after to make a decision.

----------


## gadgetman

Back when we were shooting big numbers (1000+ a night) the Marlins showed their usefulness. Anything out to 100-110m was toast, averaging over 95% first shot hit rate. Before I bought I checked out the US forums. Of those that had both Ruger and Marlin the vast majority would pick up the Marlin for small game hunting because they functioned better and had the accuracy for better kills. There is a reason that worldwide the Marlin have outsold the Ruger over 2:1.

----------


## Mathias

Go the 10/22. Plenty of options on mags and availability at most outlets.

----------


## Mooseman

> @Mooseman, you pretty much echoed two guys who told me about the rugers from their shooting in the 70's-80's.
> One guy shot goats (amongst other things)with subsonics and a silencer when he was culling/pest board work-2 shots to the neck and go to the next, the other dude shot a power of rabbits when he was in Kaikoura. It was the reliability especially the rotary mag and acceptable accuracy that were the main factors.
> Sounds like nowadays this isn't the case without spending coin


It sounds as if there are good and bad examples around so I suppose you have to be luck with what you get, The other great feature is the shortness and flush magazine especially when using a scabbard on a motorbike, that was one of the main reasons I liked them along with the other reasons I have said. Shot a few deer and goats with the sub sonic round but wouldn't recommend doing so as no margin for error. But on Rabbits, Hares, Possums and Wallabies the combo worked a treat.

----------


## planenutz

My offer is still there @viper 

I'm travelling overseas next week and won't be using it. Wife is travelling to DN this afternoon, if you're quick we might be able to arrange a drop-off. 

PM me if you're interested.

----------


## viper

Thanks again for the offer mate, really generous .
I am all good though but let me know once your back and we can try to sort a time for that coffee.

Have a safe trip.

----------


## Micky Duck

flush mags with 10/22........way back I can remember using one off back of ute with a 50 shot banana clear plastic mag fitted.....it was accurate and reliable but my norincos were just as good . recently used a marlin with full overbarrel suppressor and was very impressed with the wee rifle,my son was happily dropping wallabies with it before the other fellas could line up with centrefire...cheeky young shit.

----------


## johnd

1000 rabbits plus a night
If that is one gun ( shooter ) I always struggle with these claims.

Recently i had a guy that was trying to impress me, "oh yeah, best night I had was 1200 "

I did the math

10 hrs shooting lets say from 7 pm to 5 am (thats 10 hrs with NO breaks)
1200 rabbits so...... lets see 1200 divided by 10 equals 120 ( 
Thats 120 rabbits per hour Lets divide that hr into minutes

120 rabbits divided by  60 (mins) equals 2

Thats 2 rabbits a minute which equals 1 rabbit every 30 seconds. *all night long.* 

Stop to reload you loose 1 minute, stop to open a gate / have a piss, get something to eat, change the battery on your light.

Yep I get it, that you can also shoot 10 rabbits in 20 seconds.

My best night back in the day was about 130. Anything over that sort of figure should have gotten poisoned.
That included smoko. driving to the block and home, 6 hrs was a 8 hr day equivalent.
Mostly all shot with a shotgun as you could line up 2.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Back when *we* were shooting big numbers (1000+ a night) the Marlins showed their usefulness. Anything out to 100-110m was toast, averaging over 95% first shot hit rate. Before I bought I checked out the US forums. Of those that had both Ruger and Marlin the vast majority would pick up the Marlin for small game hunting because they functioned better and had the accuracy for better kills. There is a reason that worldwide the Marlin have outsold the Ruger over 2:1.





> 1000 rabbits plus a night
> If that is one gun ( shooter ) I always struggle with these claims.
> 
> Recently i had a guy that was trying to impress me, "oh yeah, best night I had was 1200 "
> 
> I did the math
> 
> 10 hrs shooting lets say from 7 pm to 5 am (thats 10 hrs with NO breaks)
> 1200 rabbits so...... lets see 1200 divided by 10 equals 120 ( 
> ...


You missed a bit. That was a team of 6 over about 5-6 hours. At the same time the top teams in the Alex Easter Bunny Shoot were bowling just under 1000. That was teams of 12 over 24 hours from what I recall. I did manage 110 rabbits in 45 minutes from one little patch. Fingers were sore enough from reloading the mags from just that. Seems to be the same loading any rimfire mags that frequently when you're a soft townie like me.

----------


## csmiffy

Best we ever did in the bunny shoot was somewhere in the 600's approx. 2004-2005? Came third. predominantly shotties. I had a great afternoon but the night didn't go quite as long as I reckon it should've of-they dropped off a bit early. We just didn't quite get the numbers I estimated. Both top teams got 900's. Most of the time it was between 300 and 400's. A lot of work for a few rabbits. One of the last years I went it rained and we had a block close to town. No rabbits and crap weather. I don't remember the number that year but it was shite.
A lot of work, effort and money for not a lot of rabbits usually, and I don't think I'll do it again soon.

----------


## johnd

Yeah I did miss that bit @gadgetman, thats why it came with the caveat of if it was one gun. I wasnt actually slinging off at you, i really have had a guy tell me he shot 1200 rabbits ( on the west coast ? ) of all places.

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah I did miss that bit @gadgetman, thats why it came with the caveat of if it was one gun. I wasnt actually slinging off at you, i really have had a guy tell me he shot 1200 rabbits ( on the west coast ? ) of all places.


The good thing is that farm on a good night will now produce about 20 rabbits/hares and we cover a huge amount of ground to get that number. Finding that with the numbers down we often can't get close enough for the 22lr so now use a 223 more.

----------


## johnd

Back to the OP, I had the T model, awesome accuracy usually 1/2 inch at 50M, with win subs. Great trigger, but very forward heavy to shoot standing and not so flash as an all day carry gun.
Sold it in a moment of silly, never got around to threading it and that may have altered their accuracy too.

----------


## csmiffy

> Back to the OP, I had the T model, awesome accuracy usually 1/2 inch at 50M, with win subs. Great trigger, but very forward heavy to shoot standing and not so flash as an all day carry gun.


I remember them coming out not long after I got mine. I wasn't happy as I would've stumped up the extra cash for one.

----------


## Mooseman

> 1000 rabbits plus a night
> If that is one gun ( shooter ) I always struggle with these claims.
> 
> Recently i had a guy that was trying to impress me, "oh yeah, best night I had was 1200 "
> 
> I did the math
> 
> 10 hrs shooting lets say from 7 pm to 5 am (thats 10 hrs with NO breaks)
> 1200 rabbits so...... lets see 1200 divided by 10 equals 120 ( 
> ...


Yep that would be a marathon night alright ,my best night on my own was 364 Rabbits, was sick of the bloody things after night ( only until the next night then it was back to the grind stone)
Even with the numbers I got you would spend over an hour in one paddock and shoot 60-70 rabbits before moving onto the next one.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> If you take three shots to kill a Rabbit I suggest you may not be in the right game


I agree with this when shooting rabbits. In my case I shoot mainly hares and then have a totally different perspective. I grow a lot of trees. I know a guy who lost 500 trees in one night to hares. At a planted cost of at least $2 each I say each living hare could cost me $1000/night, double that if you take into account replacement cost. So when I shoot hares (which are harder to kill than rabbits anyway) I pull the trigger three times each time I take a shot. If I hit it 3 times, fine with me.  If I miss it twice, maybe I will hit it with the third. I use open sights as I've found rifles have a hard time in farm life and the scope was always getting knocked and next time I fired at anything I'd miss. Also I like the additional peripheral vision factor. I've been shooting with people with scopes and my 3 shoot rule means I am often hitting a lot more than they are with their more accurate scoped rifles. At a potential cost of thousands of dollars of damage a night the additional few cents for extra  22lr rounds is a very good investment.

This is my 10/22 which I've had for over 30 years. It's had a hard time but the only problem I've had was with the 10 round rotary mag sticking, and not chambering the next round. I grabbed a BX-15 mag as soon as they were available and since then it feeds perfectly.



The only non-standard thing on the rifle (apart from the bx-15) is the rear sight. The standard iron rear sight got broken off and I made a 10 minute patch up sight to keep it operational until I replaced them. I actually really like the ghost-ring effect sight. I kept it like this for a few years, then put a scope on, had endless problems, and went back to this diy aperture.

----------


## csmiffy

> I agree with this when shooting rabbits. In my case I shoot mainly hares and then have a totally different perspective. I grow a lot of trees. I know a guy who lost 500 trees in one night to hares. At a planted cost of at least $2 each I say each living hare could cost me $1000/night, double that if you take into account replacement cost. So when I shoot hares (which are harder to kill than rabbits anyway) I pull the trigger three times each time I take a shot. If I hit it 3 times, fine with me.  If I miss it twice, maybe I will hit it with the third. I use open sights as I've found rifles have a hard time in farm life and the scope was always getting knocked and next time I fired at anything I'd miss. Also I like the additional peripheral vision factor. I've been shooting with people with scopes and my 3 shoot rule means I am often hitting a lot more than they are with their more accurate scoped rifles. At a potential cost of thousands of dollars of damage a night the additional few cents for extra  22lr rounds is a very good investment.
> 
> This is my 10/22 which I've had for over 30 years. It's had a hard time but the only problem I've had was with the 10 round rotary mag sticking, and not chambering the next round. I grabbed a BX-15 mag as soon as they were available and since then it feeds perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> The only non-standard thing on the rifle (apart from the bx-15) is the rear sight. The standard iron rear sight got broken off and I made a 10 minute patch up sight to keep it operational until I replaced them. I actually really like the ghost-ring effect sight. I kept it like this for a few years, then put a scope on, had endless problems, and went back to this diy aperture.


Good shit. have you tried washing the mag out? The wax/lube on the 22 along with a bit of powder fouling can gum them up.
Bit odd about the scopes. My good mate who shot heaps of rabbits used to do a lot bouncing around on the bonnet/roof of a landrover. Even had a chain fitted between the stock and mag so you didn't drop it. Never had issues. Possibly get one of those cheap polymer recoil pins and try again. 
A good scope doctor in CHCH reckoned they can be hard on scopes with the original one. Maybe it wasn't you or the scope but if you like how it works now why bother.
Where are you, I could come over and help shoot some of the pesky varmints for you lol?

----------


## Micky Duck

> 1000 rabbits plus a night
> If that is one gun ( shooter ) I always struggle with these claims.
> 
> Recently i had a guy that was trying to impress me, "oh yeah, best night I had was 1200 "
> 
> I did the math
> 
> 10 hrs shooting lets say from 7 pm to 5 am (thats 10 hrs with NO breaks)
> 1200 rabbits so...... lets see 1200 divided by 10 equals 120 ( 
> ...


the best night I can remember doing was with K.O. we shot and recovered 450+ for a brick of power point . we got into the groove and driver had a spot on windscreen where he would stop with bunny in or near it...eg mid point on wiper blade....shooter would be lined up out window and fire,we drove the 10-30 yards opened door and threw onto back and kept going,had spotlight on T bar through roof shooter found rabbit then got on rifle and driver took over....very very efficent system. we would stop and gut when had 15-20 on back. the best the guys doing search n destroy were getting was 1200ish for a night. Ive shotgunned skinned n gutted and packed out 50 for afternoon...pack was bulging and they getting plurry heavy by then.

----------


## Dundee

I think you may have overlooked the trusty stirling bolt action .22. It can shoot the wings off a flys back at 50metres. I average a bucket of bullets annualy.This rifle lives on the gun rack on my quad in all weather.

----------


## viper

> I think you may have overlooked the trusty stirling bolt action .22. It can shoot the wings off a flys back at 50metres. I average a bucket of bullets annualy.This rifle lives on the gun rack on my quad in all weather.
> Attachment 92451


it was the first 22 i ever had, it was a good rifle considering its price. i even still have the manual.

----------


## Ultimitsu

Older 10/22 tend to have all metal parts, all cast. modern 10/22 has more polymer parts. I am not sure about the drop in accuracy, but generally sentiment has been that modern polymer parts are has better tolerance, Kidd trigger kit is said to only work with polymer trigger group.

To answer the question of the thread, this is what I would do:
Either - buy a full Kidd, second hand is tight on budget, brand new if feeling like to be indulged.
Or - buy a old secondhand 10/22, sell the trigger group, barrel and stock. Buy a Kidd trigger, a Kidd or a Whistle-pig barrel, a stock of your liking.

None of the fancier factory models are that good.

----------


## csmiffy

> it was the first 22 i ever had, it was a good rifle considering its price. i even still have the manual.


Still have my stirling. great little gun. Redid the stock years ago and made it a little more ergonomic on the wrist just in front of the comb.
Always considered shortening it a little back to 16" for when it has a silencer, but don't want to in case it doesn't shoot as good lol.

----------


## viper

Thanks for the input guys, the response has been amazing with all but a couple of posts very helpful and made for some interesting reading.
I purchased a gun over the weekend in a bout of frustration over not being able to find what I really wanted.

I may regret the purchase but time will tell. Just to throw a spanner in the works despite the heading of the tread on which 10 /22 to buy I brought a new Savage A22 LR.
Reviews look very good. Receiver and barrel are screwed in rather than pinned, has accutrigger , good sized plastic stock set up for optics and weaver base's via factory.

I haven't had a good run out of Savage to date so this is a bit out there from past experiences.
Initial impressions are mixed.
Stock nice shape but cheap,rifle is light .
Mag is a rotary mag like the 10 / 22 , shit to load but it's new to me after nothing but box mags and I should adapt. 
Trigger is pretty average but consistent.
Barrel for some reason has been cut from 20 inch's to 15 !!!!, discovered this when I got home so we will see how it shoots over the weekend. Seems strange on a brand new gun ?

I will give a test report further down the line once it's sighted in and has some rounds under it's belt.

----------


## gadgetman

Be very interested to find out how it performs over time.

----------


## csmiffy

The 15" barrel wont hurt it at all. as long as its mechanically reliable and accurate it will be fine.
If I was buying a 17hmr these would be on the shortlist especially for a semi.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Good shit. have you tried washing the mag out? The wax/lube on the 22 along with a bit of powder fouling can gum them up.
> Bit odd about the scopes. My good mate who shot heaps of rabbits used to do a lot bouncing around on the bonnet/roof of a landrover. Even had a chain fitted between the stock and mag so you didn't drop it. Never had issues. Possibly get one of those cheap polymer recoil pins and try again. 
> A good scope doctor in CHCH reckoned they can be hard on scopes with the original one. Maybe it wasn't you or the scope but if you like how it works now why bother.
> Where are you, I could come over and help shoot some of the pesky varmints for you lol?




I'm in coastal Hawkes Bay, so a long way to come! Yeah I cleaned that 10rd rotary so many times I can't count. Never made a significant difference, it failed to load properly maybe once every hundred rounds, enough to be annoying but not enough to cause extreme frustration. I should have bought a new one years ago but I'm too cheap. I prefer the bx15 anyway, the extra 5 make a difference with hares.

I took my new neighbour out for his first ever rabbit/hare shoot the other day. City boy from Melbourne, came to NZ and had the chance to get a firearms licence and his own rifle! Coming home we had a hare in the headlights, so I shot him out the door with my 3 shot technique. Driving up to him he wasn't finished off so I emptied the rest of the mag into him one handed out the door (hey it needed to be emptied before I got it home!). My ex-Melbourne neighbour went home congratulating himself on his first drive-by shooting.....

----------


## gonetropo

22LR needs between 7-10" of barrel to reach velocity. some of the "ruger" mags on sale are not the real thing, in fact there are so many clone mags out there they give the 10/22 a bad rep.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Re: your new A22.

15" barrel should be the perfect length, although I'd be curious why they decided to do that to a new rifle before putting it on the shelf.

The accu-trigger generally comes up very nicely. (still the best of the factory triggers that I've used to date) You may need to adjust the weight from limit to limit a few times to free it up, then when you adjust it to 'max light' there's often a soft stop, but if you put a bit of pressure on, you can get another turn or two before a hard stop, which makes a real difference. (at least on the centrefire version)

If the mags are the same design as the A17, then they're proper little pricks to load. Probably the worst mags I've come across..

Only other comment I would make is that if you occasionally find it doesn't cock when cycling, you're probably pulling the trigger a bit further back than it needs, or holding it back for too long after firing. (Found that problem with the A17 on the occasional shoot, but adjusting technique sorted it out)

----------


## viper

@StrikerNZ , thanks for the input bud. Yep like you I think 15 inch will make a very handy rifle but that's a shit load to take off the factory barrel.
I rang Hunting and Fishing who said Sportways bring them in and really couldn't explain why the barrel had being reduced that much. On the positive side the crown and threading job look good and the barrel very stout . Like a short semi bull barrel.

The rifle is new and from what I have read online the rifle needs 500 rounds to bed down and smooth out so hopefully it will improve over a brick of ammo or so.

The mag............. yeah they are not to user friendly but I have got  better with playing  around with it, not great but they seem to feed into the chamber well.

The Trigger is going to hopefully improve over time also , thanks for the feedback on the stop. I don't know about the Accutrigger on a semi but watched a guy on youtube using the rifle and shooting steel, 5 shots off in 1.83 seconds so it must be technique.

I like the stock and the rifle looks aggressive and angular , put together better than a Ruger or Marlin in the receiver to barrel area and seems like some thought has gone into it. It will have to be good to compete with the previous two.
Will place feedback on the rifle once it is sighted, sorted and got some decent field work under it's belt.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I had a spare bit of time this morning so called into the range for a quick 30 minute sight in using my Ruger 10/22 with the old scope off my 7mm rem mag 



Top was 30 meters, 2nd was 50 meters. All shots were taken as fast as I could pull the trigger to put it through it's pacers so not taking time for precision. Using Winchester 42 grain subsonics.



The same targets with a ten cent piece for perspective



Nice little riffles these Ruger 10/22's   :Wink:

----------


## oneshot

I never had an issue with any Ruger 10/22 I used, they all cycled really well in semi's. the most accurate .22 semi I have used was Voere, those things are brilliant. hard to find though.

----------


## viper

Got out yesterday with the new Savage , sighted in pretty well with Winchester subs ( all I had ), around the inch or slighty less at 50 mtrs. A couple of jams but it's still bedding down.
Onto the farm and it performed very well. Light to carry and shoulders well.
Shots ranged from under 15 mtrs to over 100 mtrs which is great and it does exactly what I need it to do. As the round count is going up it seems to be smoothing out.
I need to try different ammo brands and sub's vs super sonic to see what performs better.
Has now had 150 rounds through it and it's pretty dirty but functioning well though it had three misfires in a row !! , no firing pin strike on all three cases. I don't really know why. 
Reloaded the mag and away it went and hasn't missed a beat in 60 to 80 rounds since, maybe fouling in the manufacture ?? any way it's seems to have cleared it's throat and is away.
Overall I am very pleased, accurate, light and easy to carry and well balanced . It will be interesting to see how it goes in the years to come.

----------


## viper

@berg243 , yes the rabbits are in very good nick. the big tough ones that have got through winter I guess.
I will do a write up the rifle after a few months of hard use and lots of rounds under it's belt but on the two questions you asked.

Trigger is an Accutrigger and I have set it to the lowest it will go, not super light but ok. No real creep and a very consistent break. For me I take awhile to get the feel on a new trigger. Like the rest of the rifle it should improve and smooth out with use.

Magazine is rotary and has taken some adjusting to after a life time of single stack box mags. Slower to load for me and a different technique but feeds well. It seems to be getting easier to load as it gets used more.

----------


## Flyblown

Ah, but they didn't get through winter did they @viper, you came along! Good shooting. 

Saw your note in the other thread about a review in a few months time, good idea. 

I did read somewhere that a user of this rifle stripped it down completely and thoroughly cleaned it of all factory grease, oil, etc etc. Then lubed the bolt thoroughly with a very thin high quality oil. 

This improved (eradicated?) the failure to fire, failure to eject problems he occasionally ran into.

----------


## Sasquatch

I too am looking forward to your review in a few months @viper - Very cool looking rifle.

----------


## coltace

I've always been partial to the 10/22 but I'd have to agree with what everyone else has said, especially regarding accuracy.  Mine hates Winchester ammo and loves CCI velocitors. The Marlin is a great little gun,  but I always found the stock uncomfortable (just me).  

If you're looking for something a little different to add to the list you could try the Walther G22. It's a bullpup that can be converted by the user (you) to a left handed shooter configuration.  They come with 2 10rnd mags and are quite accurate,  the trigger however can be a bit spongy. Gun city has a second hand one at the moment.  I knew a pest controller who had one and loved it.  Had a nice scope and suppressor, plus a powerful light hanging off the pic rail.   Just a other option.  Take it for what it's worth.

----------


## coltace

Sorry,  I didn't see that this convo went for another page, before I posted.

----------


## viper

That's ok mate, thanks for taking the time for the input anyway.

----------


## tiroatedson

> I never had an issue with any Ruger 10/22 I used, they all cycled really well in semi's. the most accurate .22 semi I have used was Voere, those things are brilliant. hard to find though.


I have one....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## McNotty

10/22 become bloody addictive once you start going down the mods track. Pretty much every component has an aftermarket part. Almost a cult like following. 
I had one for a year, put a fancy volquartsen trigger in it, bolt buffer, long mag........just didn't enjoy using it as much as my bolt gun CZ. In saying that still bloody good fun and accurate enough.
Whatever you buy, Marlin or Ruger will do you well.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Good shit. have you tried washing the mag out? The wax/lube on the 22 along with a bit of powder fouling can gum them up.
> Bit odd about the scopes. My good mate who shot heaps of rabbits used to do a lot bouncing around on the bonnet/roof of a landrover. Even had a chain fitted between the stock and mag so you didn't drop it. Never had issues. Possibly get one of those cheap polymer recoil pins and try again. 
> A good scope doctor in CHCH reckoned they can be hard on scopes with the original one. Maybe it wasn't you or the scope but if you like how it works now why bother.
> Where are you, I could come over and help shoot some of the pesky varmints for you lol?




I'm in coastal Hawkes Bay, so a long way to come! Yeah I cleaned that 10rd rotary so many times I can't count. Never made a significant difference, it failed to load properly maybe once every hundred rounds, enough to be annoying but not enough to cause extreme frustration. I should have bought a new one years ago but I'm too cheap. I prefer the bx15 anyway, the extra 5 make a difference with hares.

I took my new neighbour out for his first ever rabbit/hare shoot the other day. City boy from Melbourne, came to NZ and had the chance to get a firearms licence and his own rifle! Coming home we had a hare in the headlights, so I shot him out the door with my 3 shot technique. Driving up to him he wasn't finished off so I emptied the rest of the mag into him one handed out the door (hey it needed to be emptied before I got it home!). My ex-Melbourne neighbour went home congratulating himself on his first drive-by shooting.....

----------


## gonetropo

22LR needs between 7-10" of barrel to reach velocity. some of the "ruger" mags on sale are not the real thing, in fact there are so many clone mags out there they give the 10/22 a bad rep.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Re: your new A22.

15" barrel should be the perfect length, although I'd be curious why they decided to do that to a new rifle before putting it on the shelf.

The accu-trigger generally comes up very nicely. (still the best of the factory triggers that I've used to date) You may need to adjust the weight from limit to limit a few times to free it up, then when you adjust it to 'max light' there's often a soft stop, but if you put a bit of pressure on, you can get another turn or two before a hard stop, which makes a real difference. (at least on the centrefire version)

If the mags are the same design as the A17, then they're proper little pricks to load. Probably the worst mags I've come across..

Only other comment I would make is that if you occasionally find it doesn't cock when cycling, you're probably pulling the trigger a bit further back than it needs, or holding it back for too long after firing. (Found that problem with the A17 on the occasional shoot, but adjusting technique sorted it out)

----------


## viper

@StrikerNZ , thanks for the input bud. Yep like you I think 15 inch will make a very handy rifle but that's a shit load to take off the factory barrel.
I rang Hunting and Fishing who said Sportways bring them in and really couldn't explain why the barrel had being reduced that much. On the positive side the crown and threading job look good and the barrel very stout . Like a short semi bull barrel.

The rifle is new and from what I have read online the rifle needs 500 rounds to bed down and smooth out so hopefully it will improve over a brick of ammo or so.

The mag............. yeah they are not to user friendly but I have got  better with playing  around with it, not great but they seem to feed into the chamber well.

The Trigger is going to hopefully improve over time also , thanks for the feedback on the stop. I don't know about the Accutrigger on a semi but watched a guy on youtube using the rifle and shooting steel, 5 shots off in 1.83 seconds so it must be technique.

I like the stock and the rifle looks aggressive and angular , put together better than a Ruger or Marlin in the receiver to barrel area and seems like some thought has gone into it. It will have to be good to compete with the previous two.
Will place feedback on the rifle once it is sighted, sorted and got some decent field work under it's belt.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I had a spare bit of time this morning so called into the range for a quick 30 minute sight in using my Ruger 10/22 with the old scope off my 7mm rem mag 



Top was 30 meters, 2nd was 50 meters. All shots were taken as fast as I could pull the trigger to put it through it's pacers so not taking time for precision. Using Winchester 42 grain subsonics.



The same targets with a ten cent piece for perspective



Nice little riffles these Ruger 10/22's   :Wink:

----------


## oneshot

I never had an issue with any Ruger 10/22 I used, they all cycled really well in semi's. the most accurate .22 semi I have used was Voere, those things are brilliant. hard to find though.

----------


## viper

Got out yesterday with the new Savage , sighted in pretty well with Winchester subs ( all I had ), around the inch or slighty less at 50 mtrs. A couple of jams but it's still bedding down.
Onto the farm and it performed very well. Light to carry and shoulders well.
Shots ranged from under 15 mtrs to over 100 mtrs which is great and it does exactly what I need it to do. As the round count is going up it seems to be smoothing out.
I need to try different ammo brands and sub's vs super sonic to see what performs better.
Has now had 150 rounds through it and it's pretty dirty but functioning well though it had three misfires in a row !! , no firing pin strike on all three cases. I don't really know why. 
Reloaded the mag and away it went and hasn't missed a beat in 60 to 80 rounds since, maybe fouling in the manufacture ?? any way it's seems to have cleared it's throat and is away.
Overall I am very pleased, accurate, light and easy to carry and well balanced . It will be interesting to see how it goes in the years to come.

----------


## viper

@berg243 , yes the rabbits are in very good nick. the big tough ones that have got through winter I guess.
I will do a write up the rifle after a few months of hard use and lots of rounds under it's belt but on the two questions you asked.

Trigger is an Accutrigger and I have set it to the lowest it will go, not super light but ok. No real creep and a very consistent break. For me I take awhile to get the feel on a new trigger. Like the rest of the rifle it should improve and smooth out with use.

Magazine is rotary and has taken some adjusting to after a life time of single stack box mags. Slower to load for me and a different technique but feeds well. It seems to be getting easier to load as it gets used more.

----------


## Flyblown

Ah, but they didn't get through winter did they @viper, you came along! Good shooting. 

Saw your note in the other thread about a review in a few months time, good idea. 

I did read somewhere that a user of this rifle stripped it down completely and thoroughly cleaned it of all factory grease, oil, etc etc. Then lubed the bolt thoroughly with a very thin high quality oil. 

This improved (eradicated?) the failure to fire, failure to eject problems he occasionally ran into.

----------


## Sasquatch

I too am looking forward to your review in a few months @viper - Very cool looking rifle.

----------


## coltace

I've always been partial to the 10/22 but I'd have to agree with what everyone else has said, especially regarding accuracy.  Mine hates Winchester ammo and loves CCI velocitors. The Marlin is a great little gun,  but I always found the stock uncomfortable (just me).  

If you're looking for something a little different to add to the list you could try the Walther G22. It's a bullpup that can be converted by the user (you) to a left handed shooter configuration.  They come with 2 10rnd mags and are quite accurate,  the trigger however can be a bit spongy. Gun city has a second hand one at the moment.  I knew a pest controller who had one and loved it.  Had a nice scope and suppressor, plus a powerful light hanging off the pic rail.   Just a other option.  Take it for what it's worth.

----------


## coltace

Sorry,  I didn't see that this convo went for another page, before I posted.

----------


## viper

That's ok mate, thanks for taking the time for the input anyway.

----------


## tiroatedson

> I never had an issue with any Ruger 10/22 I used, they all cycled really well in semi's. the most accurate .22 semi I have used was Voere, those things are brilliant. hard to find though.


I have one....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## McNotty

10/22 become bloody addictive once you start going down the mods track. Pretty much every component has an aftermarket part. Almost a cult like following. 
I had one for a year, put a fancy volquartsen trigger in it, bolt buffer, long mag........just didn't enjoy using it as much as my bolt gun CZ. In saying that still bloody good fun and accurate enough.
Whatever you buy, Marlin or Ruger will do you well.

----------

